# Looking for Players/GM's for a Gaming Group in Tempe Arizona



## Rayston (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking to restart a previously established gaming group in the in the Tempe area that needs a few new players. We play at Pop Culture Paradise. We used to play on thursdays but there is some flexibility in that if it means we can get some more players. We are interested in pretty much anything except D&D and White Wolf. 

The goal of the group is to try out new games, everything from Indie/Forge'ish RPG's like PrimeTime Adventures, Dont Rest Your Head, Shab Al-Hiri Roach and slightly more traditional RPG's like Trail of Cthulhu and any of the Unisystem games like Witchcraft, Armageddon, All Flesh Must be Eaten and Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Ideally we would like players that would be willing to trade off GMing duties so we could try a new game every coupla weeks or months but if you don't want to commit to GMing, even just occasionally that is fine as well 

Contact me thru nearbygamers.com You can find me under Rayston. or rayston AT gmail DOT com


----------

